# removing old boat carpet glue



## Jooak9 (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone know of a chemical stronger than acetone to remove old boat carpet glue from a fiberglass bass boat. I dont want to work to hard removing the glue. 

Everyones suggestions are welcomed. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

I did this for a living back in high school, but it's still hard work! We used an angle grinder with a wire wheel and lacquer thinner (maybe the "goo-be-gone" stuff would work better, haven't tried it myself!). Make sure before you lay the new carpet down to shop vac the entire boat and then wipe all surfaces to be glued with lacquer thinner as well. If not you'll have problems! Also do you have a HEAVY roller to roll out the bubbles/humps in the new when applying? You can also use a large rolling pin (used for cooking/baking), but watch so you don't slip off the handles or they break because your knuckles will feel it for a long time, LOL! 

I am doing the carpet in my Ranger this winter and have talked to my old boss about carpet and glue that would be best to use. He told me that the indoor/outdoor carpet from Lowe's and/or Home Depot is really good now. He said to remember that the lower the "nap" rating is the less amount of water it will hold! He also recommended using a brand of glue called "Kent's Carpet Adhesive." The reason is that you spread the glue with a trowel (sp?) and it takes longer than other adhesives to set-up. With that being said, you have more time to move around before the glue dries. Which if you have ever done this then you know it can be a pain because if you glue a piece of carpet and then peal it up to readjust, the backing comes off and the piece of carpet is ruined!

GOOD LUCK and PM me if you have any other questions/comments!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I am a self employed flooring contractor for 26 years. I have done my share of boats over the years. I have never chemically strpped old ahesive off but if you want to they sell a product for this at Lowes , Home Depot. Just make sure to completly wash all of it off before installing new. I just pull off carpet then scrape most of the glue off, don't need to get 100 percent. It actually scrapes off easily as it is over fiberglass.You can buy a wallpaper scraper (the kind that you put in a 4 inch blade in) Need any other tips just ask. Good luck


----------

